
Approved Textbooks of the American Institute of Mathematics - Tomte
http://aimath.org/textbooks/approved-textbooks/
======
ReligiousFlames
AIM is a John Fry (Fry's Electronics) nonprofit. There was an office between
Fry's and the GM development complex in Palo Alto (where Fry's employees
smoke), but it looks like they moved to a larger office in San Jose.

Actual university degree programs in the US are accredited by shops like ABET,
which don't specify textbooks by name (probably because they change so often
because $$$). Reasonable and trustworthy (not necessarily the best) textbooks
for subjects can be found by comparing course syllabii on any number of top 50
university course websites and browsing titles on sellers which offer free
samples.

There are seminal books in disciplines (ie Art of Electronics, TAOCP or SICP)
but they're not "bibles" per-se.

